# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Realizan expoferia de productos elaborados con material reciclado en Cajamarca

## gpacheco

*Escolares protagonizaron singular desfile*   _Estudiantes cajamarquinos participaron en colorido desfile_ _de trajes elaborados con material reciclable._   *Cajamarca, set. 15 (ANDINA).-* Diversos productos elaborados con material reciclado se exhiben en la plazuela Belén durante la I Expoferia Ambiental organizada por la gerencia de Desarrollo Ambiental de la municipalidad provincial de Cajamarca, el Fondo de Solidaridad que administra el aporte voluntario de la minera Yanacocha y la ONG Ciudad Saludable.  
La principal atracción del evento fue la participación de estudiantes del nivel primario y secundario en el primer desfile de coloridos trajes hechos con material reciclado. 
El objetivo de la expoferia denominada “Por una Cajamarca limpia y sostenible” es promover una cultura del reciclaje en esta ciudad, víspera a la celebración del Día Interamericano de la Limpieza y Ciudadanía (Diadesol) a conmemorarse este sábado 19, sostuvo Eduardo de La Torre Jave, coordinador de la ONG Ciudad Saludable. 
Indicó que se han programado actividades hasta el 18 del presente mes, con la finalidad de sensibilizar a la población sobre la limpieza urbana y rural, el manejo de residuos sólidos y el respeto por el medio ambiente. 
Mañana se realizará el concurso de murales con la participación de estudiantes de los centros educativos nacionales y particulares que pondrán en práctica su creatividad e ingenio para plasmar mensajes sobre el manejo adecuado de los residuos sólidos y la conservación del medio ambiente. 
Este viernes se desarrollará la segunda Gran Reciclatón en el estadio municipal con la presentación de artistas, agrupaciones y orquestas musicales, show infantil y danzas folclóricas.  
Para ingresar al evento cada persona deberá llevar un kilo de residuos reaprovechables como papel, cartón, plástico y metal. 
De La Torre señaló que la empresa minera Gold Fields donará 80 toneladas de material reciclable en la actividad del viernes. Todo el material que se recepcione ese día será comercializado y el dinero se donará a la Liga de Lucha contra el Cáncer. 
En ese sentido, invocó a la población a participar de las actividades a realizarse esta semana y, de esa manera, apoyar a la Liga de Lucha contra el Cáncer. 
El representante de la ONG Ciudad Saludable incidió en la prioridad de ejecutar acciones de responsabilidad ambiental, en cumplimiento del Plan Integral de Gestión Ambiental de Residuos Sólidos (PIGARS). 
La expoferia contó con la masiva participación de turistas nacionales y extranjeros, además de la población cajamarquina, todos quedaron admirados por los atractivos y coloridos trabajos.   _En la plazuela Belén de Cajamarca se realizó la I Expoferia Ambiental,_ _que concitó el interés de turistas y pobladores._  *Fotos: ANDINA/Eduard Lozano.*Temas similares: Artículo: Mypes realizan el 11 % de las agroexportaciones peruanas a EEUU Artículo: Productos peruanos elaborados con leche ovina son cotizados en EEUU y Europa Venta de LIBROS  y material de contenido AGROnomico Por primera vez en el país se subastó papel reciclado por empresas públicas Minam y Fonafe suscribirán convenio Programa de Reciclado de Papel

----------

